# غير ساعة الوندوز العادية الى أشكال غاية في الروعة



## اني بل (10 مارس 2010)

* Clock Tray Clock Tray Skins
/-\-/-\-/-\-/-\-/-\-/-\*

*برنامج صغير الحجم يقوم بتغيير شكل الساعة العــادية الخاصة بالوندوز
ويتوفر فيه عدة أشكال متميزة يمكنك الاختيار أي منهــا بكل سهولة *

​












*//*


*|-------------------------------|*








*••.•´¯`•.•• **تحميل** ••.•´¯`•.••*​

//
*أتمنى أن ينال إعجابكم *



​


----------



## bant el mase7 (18 مارس 2010)

حلوين اوووووووووووووووووووووى ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

تشكر أخي العزيز


----------



## ستيفان (17 أبريل 2010)

_شكرا" على الشرح _
_تحياتي_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليكى يا انى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> _شكرا" على الشرح _
> 
> 
> _تحياتي_​


ميرسي خالص ..


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا انى
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرسي خالص ..


----------

